# Over 50?......anyone?......



## North Fork Hermit (Jan 10, 2010)

So, are there any old stoners here? Tokers from the Woodstock generation? I recently joined this site mostly because of my lifestyle-[grower]-, age-[close'n in on 60]- and being a loner/hermit. I've joined a couple of other sites also, only because its the only place I can go for info/discussion. Just wonder'n how alone I am...seems to be a lot of "youngsters" here...not insulting anyone...but my two sons are in their 30s, so you can understand where I'm come'n from. I'm hope'n there's a few old farts here, who, maybe remember "borrowing" sodium street lights [back in the 70s-when they were sumptin new] and using them for indoor grows. I guess sites like this are the new "underground" pipeline.  So where are all the old hippies.......................


----------



## gourmet (Jan 10, 2010)

Best I can tell you are far from alone on this site.  Old hippie here but back in the day just tilled up a quarter acre or so and planted bag seed outdoors.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 10, 2010)

Let's just put it this way:
I can remember seeing The Beatles live at the Cavern Club.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 10, 2010)

I remember when Winterland was showing the Almond Brothers Band and the Filmore West closed in SF.

I dont consider myself an old fart, but the husband qualifies.

Welcome to MP,
the site you will come to love,
and hate to leave.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 10, 2010)

almond brothers?!?  no way.. blasphemy!!
sorry TC, i gotta be a music snob, i just can't let that slide. they're one of the best bands ever IMO.
Allman brothers 

that's almost as bad as lead zeplin, or leonard skinard. 



and welcome to the site north. you wont be alone here, there's many... wiser folks here


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 10, 2010)

North Fork Hermit said:
			
		

> So, are there any old stoners here? Tokers from the Woodstock generation? I recently joined this site mostly because of my lifestyle-[grower]-, age-[close'n in on 60]- and being a loner/hermit. I've joined a couple of other sites also, only because its the only place I can go for info/discussion. Just wonder'n how alone I am...seems to be a lot of "youngsters" here...not insulting anyone...but my two sons are in their 30s, so you can understand where I'm come'n from. I'm hope'n there's a few old farts here, who, maybe remember "borrowing" sodium street lights [back in the 70s-when they were sumptin new] and using them for indoor grows. I guess sites like this are the new "underground" pipeline.  So where are all the old hippies.......................



I am also closing in on 60--not that far off anymore.  You will find that there are quite a few of us old hippies that hang around here.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 10, 2010)

eace:


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW,

   I have never looked at it that way. I am like a fine cognac that just keeps getting better.
 HMMmmm, lets see, yep, healthy lebido, a little arrogant, fair looks, a great outlook on life. Clarity of thought, and Oh-Yeah I still fly rotary and fixed wing. 

 Dude you are not old, you are seasoning, and as mellow as an old kermunchin might be, you are still a leader of those that are younger, and have not been there and done that ya know ?,  and besides others are generally better off when there are a bunch of olders folks around cause we know all the good jokes, we know how to set up a great party and BQ. We have the big cool toys and all.

Leonard Skynard, the epitome of smooth jams

    hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjAPoN8qs0Q


smoke in peace
my saged friend
KingKahuuna


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 10, 2010)

barely qualify at 50.... but I lived fast and hard for 20 of those yrs. Takin' the mellow path these days. 

eace:


----------



## ishnish (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a lil over half way to 50...
but i know a couple over 50 folk in my town that chief..
one of the reasons I love this site is the wealth of wisdom and common sense.
:48:


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah in the club


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 10, 2010)

You're in good company :ciao:


----------



## wmmeyer (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, Yeah.  Comin' up on 62 myself.  What's this "remember" the Allman Bros, and Lynyrd Skynyrd?  They're still a daily happenin' around here.  I'm proud to report that I actually stood on the corner of Haight and Ashbury in '68.  It doesn't really count cuz I was in the military at the time (stationed at Beale AFB), but I was there, Bro. Wearing my military haircut and my shirt tucked in my pants, but I was there.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 10, 2010)

good company?  oh yeah.
 king k, yur right on! 
regestered for THE DRAFT.
 in high school, phx az, a certain bus drove backwards down central ave (yall old enuf know). we all looked. didn't know it would b a part of history.

OHC! 20 yrs of fast and hard?
 oh, my!
 M,M,M,.


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree that one of the things that makes this place so great is the nice mix we hve here...we hve everything from the older stoners to the young egg heads...I really enjoy hearing stories of the good ole days just as much as I enjoy hearing of new techniques and studies...although Aplaisia can really make a grow journal quite dry..... Just kiddin Bro...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 10, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I agree that one of the things that makes this place so great is the nice mix we hve here...we hve everything from the older stoners to the young egg heads...I really enjoy hearing stories of the good ole days just as much as I enjoy hearing of new techniques and studies...although Aplaisia can really make a grow journal quite dry..... Just kiddin Bro...



HL how true!
 the up and comers ta test the limits, and question the accepted norm.

and the multi-generational growers here on MP, that tend the fold.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeppers, coming up on 62 this year. I remember the Dead, Moby Grape and so many other bands who offered up great concerts for all the stoners in Golden Gate Park.


----------



## 3 fingerlid (Jan 10, 2010)

I remember when lids (my sig) were $10 an ounce and zig zags were a dime for both the white and yellow papers. I'll be 57 next month.


----------



## JBonez (Jan 11, 2010)

I had the most amazing conversation the other day with a man in his late 50's, and after i got up from the table we were sitting at, i couldnt help but think of him as a friend, not old or young, just a friend. Im 28.

hats off to anyone with more wisdom than myself, you guys are so fascinating to me, and believe it or not, i cant wait for my mind to settle down as well. Nothing beats experience, we all can agree on that.

Dont take it the wrong way.

I just found out my grandfather was a ww2 vet, and im so fascinated with history. I picked his brain, real live account. Prob one the best times in my life, and i have tears in my eyes just thinking about it.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 11, 2010)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Yeppers, coming up on 62 this year. I remember the Dead, Moby Grape and so many other bands who offered up great concerts for all the stoners in Golden Gate Park.



whoooaahh, MOJO MMAMMA. 
no regrets, please! :hubba: 

3 fingerlid: ya owe somebody a nother finger

JBonez: thanx for recognizin the elders


----------



## astrobud (Jan 11, 2010)

50 here:farm:


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 11, 2010)

Gee, North Fork, ain't you heard?  There're so many diosaurs around here that a devil frog showed up to devour us.  Too bad nobody told him that he'd fare better eating baby dinos than full grown ones--seems big grown up dinosaurs bite back. 

Does seeing Hendrix flip his axe over and play Star Spangled Banner with his crotch finger at midnight at the Second Atlanta Pop get me in the club?


----------



## FUM (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I'm with you Brother. I went to the first "SKY RIVER" concert on 1968. That was a 3day concert that had THE DOORS, LED ZEPLIN, TIM BUCKLY. There was everything in the drug world (at that time) there. Brothers and sisters runnin" nude and swimming in the river. Then after that i hooked up a ride to so. Cal where I ended up in Laguna Beach. Most of you young ones wouldn't really understand. But, Laguna Beach was the Drug Capital of so.Cal. Folks from LA.,Orange Co., and San Diego, would come to Laguna for LSD,STP,DMT,THC marijuana,hash. There would be hundreds of Hippie like people on the streets.Well your not the only old fart around.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm jealous...I wish I could have seen all these greats live!  I'm pushing 40 in a few months...so I remember alot of this, but was too young to partake.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 11, 2010)

I will be 60 in 25 years, but i always thought i was born too late, i should have been born in the early 50's, you have all experienced the early days of rock and roll and saw things that will never happen again, for this i am jealous

the mix of people here is what makes it so awesome, experienced is never a bad thing, not that im telling you anything you dont know.

welcome


----------



## the chef (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm like LF but only sooner and i partook!


----------



## greenfriend (Jan 11, 2010)

I owe my start in mj growing to an old hippie cat in San Rafael, he had dank bud and some crazy stories bout Nam, just blew my mind


----------



## SicSativa (Jan 11, 2010)

Just turn 49:hubba:  , yee haw one more year in my forties.:holysheep:  Been burnin since 1975. Led Zep concert Long Beach arena. Columbian Gold was big back then and dont forget the Ty-Stick,opium dipped.  But now I'm smoking the best I've ever smoked. The Hog,NL,Pot of Gold. I've grown good bud for many years , But I've been growing great, killer bud for the last 3 years. Thanks to sites like these. TY all


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2010)

I cannot remember what concerts I went to..a little fuzzy there, but I do remember the Kennedy assassination, both of them.


----------



## SativaDiva (Jan 11, 2010)

Just turned 59 last month (December 2009)

I saw Janice Joplin live, Jimi Hendrix live, the Doors live...

I remember when you could get an ounce of good stuff for $15.

Now days, people our age are the NEW 40-somethings as compared to our parents' era.

Grow it, smoke it, and Live Long!  He he


----------



## FUM (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll turn 60 this yr. Went to the first "SKY RIVER ROCK FEATIVIAL" and "LIGHTER THEN AIR FAIR". That was in 1968 up in Washington state. That was high times. Three day on great music and love, 20,000 stroung is what i herd. We had Santana,Co. Joe & the Fish, Grateful Dead, Beautiful Day,just a few. It rained but that did not slow us down much. People dancing nude. Man, we were the first of new breed that was out to change this world. I think we did.


----------



## greengoddess (Jan 11, 2010)

*hey there compadres!  speaking of remembering who we saw, if we can, i remember paying a whopping ten bucks to a scalper to see the stones on the "miss you" tour!  paul mccartney and wings...paid five bucks to see quicksilver, joe walsh, robin trower all on the same bill. good times!  that was back in the day when you could pass a joint in the venue without getting busted.  that was the tucson community center the 70s.  you know youre older when the reason you start to grow ur own is because your dealer dies!  this is a good site, nice to see a bunch of oldtimers around. *


----------



## North Fork Hermit (Jan 12, 2010)

I feel much better now, knowing I'm not alone in my age bracket. See, I'm a _hermit_  for real and never did "grow up", so its nice to have an outlet here. Thanks for all the replies and good grow'n..........


----------



## mr.greengenes (Jan 23, 2010)

...and we're all still working at growing UP.


----------



## wmmeyer (Jan 24, 2010)

mr.greengenes said:
			
		

> ...and we're all still working at growing UP.


 
Actually putting more effort into NOT growing up, but its all good.


----------



## Cowboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, I will never call my self a hippie, the first ones I ran into back in 67 when I first got back from NAM threw rocks and called me a baby killer.
That left a real bad taste in my mouth. When I got out of the U.S.M.C. I got a Harley Davidson and became an outlaw, still am, I just traded up to more power in my horse. Besides when a bicyclist shoots there mouth off I just have to turn her rear to them, she does the rest. Never could do that on a Harley.

Yeah, I'm an old fart. I am also a Leo, so if I make it to July I will see 63. And as much as I wonder how I got this far, I will probably see July. :holysheep:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 25, 2010)

I remember $10 lids too, but they were full of stems and seeds, LOL! Our music was and still is great. So many, it's hard to have a fave. Doors, Cream, Janis Joplin, too many to list.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2010)

Janice Joplin, my husband falling asleep at a Santana concert, (who does that?) watching Woodstock on a military base and when Jimmy Hendricks played the star spangle banner the lifers (haven't said that word in 35 years) got up and walked out.
Kent state, Nam...made me who I am today. Ah yes, 10 dollar lids whole ounce, Thai stick, prince Albert cans full of pot, 25.00
Memory's. Wouldn't want to go through it again. Happy to be 57.
Love this place.


----------



## jwnich93 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hats off to you tokers over the hill, you paved the way for us young smokers, like myself


----------



## SativaWeed (Feb 7, 2010)

Two years out from hitting 50 this month. Back in my humble youth starting in 75* it was four finger deep $30.00 bags of weed and lots and lots of hash. Heh. Miss all that sweet hash.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 7, 2010)

benny is 3 moons away from the big 6    0. Not a biggie. I still have all my hair, grow way better weed than I did 40 years ago and I don't need Viagra, lmao. So, it's not all bad. I was at Woodstock, well I was but a week early. My buddies and I went to Watkins Glen to watch a race and were passing through. The next Friday everybody kept bugging me to drive back, cuz there was this big gathering. I passed, then changed my mind, but too late. The Interstate was closed and we didn't go. Probably a good idea. I might have been one of the dummies trying the brown acid.


----------

